

Unix and Perl for Biologists - podopie
http://unixandperl.com/

======
peteretep
I love that Perl seems to be used so extensively by biologists. It's still by
far the language I find myself most expressive in, and when done right
produces wonderfully clean, accessible, and reusable code bases.

Until you've had CPAN at your disposal, you haven't lived! (may not be true)

